# Anybody heard of the brand Kelsi Dagger?



## jbrookeb (May 31, 2013)

I just ordered a convertible crossbody handbag by this designer and I absolutely love it online and can't wait for it to arrive, but I couldn't really find much about the designer other than a small blurb that it's a little sister company of Pour La Victoire. Does anyone own anything by Kelsi Dagger and have feedback on the quality, durability, etc?? Thanks!!


----------



## smiletorismile (May 31, 2013)

I don't have any of their purses, but I bought a pair of their heels a while back and they are really comfy! Also the quality is pretty good and they haven't shown really much signs of wear or anything. They aren't really my go to shoe so I guess I can't really say how much their stuff would last over using it every day for a few months, but I have worn them about a dozen or so times in the last 3ish months and they are holding up pretty well.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 1, 2013)

Cool! Thanks for the reply. I read a lot of reviews on various shoes and people raved about them so I hope the bag is just as nice. I'd been looking for a Tiffany blue bag and found this one and when I saw it, I just knew I had to have it! Maybe after I've used it a while, I'll be able to post a review of it. Thanks again, smiletorismile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

